# Putting!!!!



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Anyone ever seen pros walk to the middle or somewhere in there putts and make a few strokes above there line? If so your probably thinking to yourself there looking at the line when really there looking at the speed. Thats what i always thought. I actually got my putting analyzed the other day and i was told that your supposed to get the feel for 6 ft 9ft 12ft w/e lengths it might be and your stroke should get longer as you do this. Well the reason pros go to the different lengths in there putt is to determine the speed. If its a 20 footer downhill they might go to the 6ft range and make that stroke to get the feel of how they wanna hit there putt like there hitting a 6 footer but it'll roll 20 ft actually. So to learn to be a better putter work on your stroke being the same distance back and through to make a better stroke. So go to your local course and practice this. Also place 2 tees one at the toe of your putter about a cm off and one at the heel about cm off also and work on keeping a controlled swing to make solid contact.


----------

